
Ask HN: How would tracking illegal streams via watermark work? - cdvonstinkpot
I see this [1] article re: identifying &amp; tracking individuals watching illegal streams, but I fail to see how it could work technically. Wouldn&#x27;t there need to be something installed &amp;running locally to identify &amp; report the watermark?<p>[1]:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;amp&#x2F;www.foxnews.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;2017&#x2F;08&#x2F;28&#x2F;mystery-code-appeared-in-pirated-mayweather-vs-mcgregor-streams-report-says.amp.html
======
wmf
The content owners receive the pirate streams so they can easily see the
watermark.

Also, quite a few devices detect the Cinavia watermark and they generally
don't advertise it. If Hollywood had their way, every TV and monitor would
have watermark detection in it.

